# Supports et étuis pour l'iPad



## legallou (19 Mai 2010)

Fouillant le net pour trouver un étui pour mon iPad, j'ai pris mon courage à deux mains, et j'ai documenté mes recherches. J'ai fait une page web regroupant, avec photos, tous les étuis et supports pour l'iPad que j'ai trouvés. C'est ici : http://www.legallou.com/Mac/iPad/Etui/Etui.html

Bonne lecture


----------



## xsteban (19 Mai 2010)

merci ! c'est très intéressant et ça donne beaucoup d'idées.
Celui de luxe, est très clâsse ^^

En attendant la case d'apple, je protège mon ipad dans la housse du eeePc 700
Pas très clâsse mais fort pratique ^^


----------



## badboyprod (19 Mai 2010)

Super boulot! Je vais regarder ca attentivement, le mien arrive vendredi!


----------



## Holy Diver (20 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

il y a aussi:
http://www.be-ez.com/_fr/prod_larobeiPad.html

En support (assez classe, je trouve):
http://www.jadu-industries.com/iPad-Accessories/iPad-Stand.html

Un autre site qui regroupe beaucoup d'accessoires pour iPad:
http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/accessories/ipad

Cdt,

H_D


----------



## badboyprod (20 Mai 2010)

Merci pour ce complément d'info!


----------



## Le docteur (20 Mai 2010)

Il me semble que pour moi ce serait plutôt Apple...
Par contre, je ne connaissais pas les lutrins : c'est génial ces petites choses !


----------



## cricriF69 (23 Mai 2010)

Il existe aussi un fabriquant français à St Tropez (non, ce n'est pas une blague) et qui fabrique des étuis sur mesure.
J'en ai un depuis mon premier Iphone (bientôt 3 ans) et il est toujours impeccable ... gage de longue durée.
Il s'agit de Noreve et ils sont là :http://www.noreve.com/category/Telephone_Apple/product/Housse_cuir_Apple_iPhone_Tradition.html


----------



## Dagui (26 Mai 2010)

Oui, et bien j'étais parti avec la même envie que toi, l'étui Apple me semblait sympa avec l'avantage de lier protection+support de lecture. Et en fait, si je n'avais pas lu les commentaires d'acheteurs sur le store Apple, et même sur d'autres sites internet je l'aurai acheté. Apparemment il serait de qualité plus que moyenne, avec une tendance à ne pas tenir correctement en équilibre, et en plus le rabat se plie, et du coup ne se referme plus complètement sur l'écran de l'iPad. Donc pour moi, c'était tout vu.
Du coup, je me suis pris un bel étui Macally, sur exactement le même principe que celui d'Apple, mais de meilleure facture et j'en suis super content. Par contre préferez via un site comme eBay ou achetez le en magasin, les frais de ports du site sont super élevés, vous en aurez pour moins cher de FDP, avec exactement le même prix constructeur pour l'étui.

Sinon j'aime bien aussi le ViewStand de chez Macally encore, qui fait ressembler votre iPad à un iMac tactile, dans le style design épuré, pour aller avec vos objets pommés. Il est en aluminium.

Voilà, ce sont les accessoires iPad qui m'ont convaincus. Sinon tu peux également ajouter le Book pour le faire ressembler à un vrai livre. J'ai été tenté 5mn, le temps de parcourir le site, mais 2 critères m'ont dissuadés : le prix+FDP (une petite folie passagère, et si la qualité est vraiment là, ça passe encore) et de deux, le fait de ne pas pouvoir m'en servir comme support, et on n'a accès à aucun contrôles de l'iPad. Donc pour moi, très joli mais totalement inutile.


----------



## macaddicted (27 Mai 2010)

cricriF69 a dit:


> Il existe aussi un fabriquant français à St Tropez (non, ce n'est pas une blague) et qui fabrique des étuis sur mesure.
> J'en ai un depuis mon premier Iphone (bientôt 3 ans) et il est toujours impeccable ... gage de longue durée.
> Il s'agit de Noreve et ils sont là :http://www.noreve.com/category/Telephone_Apple/product/Housse_cuir_Apple_iPhone_Tradition.html



c'est mon fournisseur officiel :love:

c'est plus cher mais au final cela reste un bon investissement.

leur case est à 64,99 roros mais c'est du vrai cuir façonné par les locaux qui payent ainsi leur droit de vivre au soleil du midi.... Achetez français !


----------



## pac1404 (27 Mai 2010)

J'ai pris l'officiel d'Apple. Je le soupsonne de réduire la qualité de la réception du signal wifi. A suivre...


----------



## luluwarmac (28 Mai 2010)

macaddicted a dit:


> c'est mon fournisseur officiel :love:
> 
> c'est plus cher mais au final cela reste un bon investissement.
> 
> leur case est à 64,99 roros mais c'est du vrai cuir façonné par les locaux qui payent ainsi leur droit de vivre au soleil du midi.... Achetez français !



Je confirme, maintenant que je l'ai en mains ... Pas de comparaison possible : une vraie classe supérieure 
Mieux que ce que j'attendais


----------



## Viablub (28 Mai 2010)

A ceux qui ont acheté la housse Noreve, d'après la photo quand l'étui est fermé le bord de l'iPad n'est pas recouvert de cuir, est ce que cela est gênant dans le sens ou le bord en aluminium risque de se rayer. L'avantage de cette housse c'est qu'elle fait aussi support comme celle d'Apple mais elle est en cuir et la qualité des housse. Parce que celle d'Apple est faite dans une matière qui se salit très vite. Autre question concernant l'épaisseur, la housse n'est pas trop épaisse? 

Cependant je me permets d'ajouter que les housses Noreve sont bien conçues à St Tropez mais elles ne sont pas fabriquées en France.

Sinon après il y a les housses Vaja mais là c'est un cran au dessus et 230$ la housse ça fait un peu mal.


----------



## legallou (29 Mai 2010)

J'ai mis à jour ma liste avec tous ceux que vous avez conseillé, en particulier avec plusieurs photos des étuis Norêve, le luxe abordable. (Je m'en suis commandé un ce matin).

J'ai aussi mis des photos du modèle Apple que j'ai reçu hier, pour bien montrer la languette de maintien. 

http://www.legallou.com/Mac/iPad/Etui/Etui.html

Bonne lecture


----------



## muhyidin (30 Mai 2010)

La Vaja est magnifique mais trop cher. La Noreve est une bonne alternative. J'aime beaucoup aussi mais je craque surtout pour celle ci


----------



## shenrone (30 Mai 2010)

Pour ma part j'ai un vrai souci avec le filtre protégé écran que j'ai acheté pour l'Ipad chez ICLG.
C'est une vrai m....
En plus d'être sois disant anti reflet (ce que je ne voulais pas) et plutôt onéreux (25) il détériore la qualité d'affichage de manière hallucinante.
Je cherche donc un site ou acheté des film transparent (cristal clear  comme mon iphone), brillant (je me moque des reflet je l'utilise en intérieur et je veux garder le même rendu que sans) et rapidement dispo si possible.

Merci


----------



## Papapower (30 Mai 2010)

Un film pour l'écran pour quoi faire ? :mouais:

Si risque de rayures il y a c'est plutôt sur le dos en alu de la bête ...


----------



## Boris 41 (30 Mai 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Pour ma part j'ai un vrai souci avec le filtre protégé écran que j'ai acheté pour l'Ipad chez ICLG.
> C'est une vrai m....
> En plus d'être sois disant anti reflet (ce que je ne voulais pas) et plutôt onéreux (25) il détériore la qualité d'affichage de manière hallucinante.
> Je cherche donc un site ou acheté des film transparent (cristal clear  comme mon iphone), brillant (je me moque des reflet je l'utilise en intérieur et je veux garder le même rendu que sans) et rapidement dispo si possible.
> ...



shop.brando.com (rubrique Screen Protector, puis Ultra clear)

De très loin les meilleurs, j'ai toujours mis ça sur mes téléphones et ceux de mes proches et jamais eu le moindre problème.


----------



## Rom59 (30 Mai 2010)

Salut

Elle est magnifique celle-là muhyidin ! 

Je me souvient d'avoir lu sur macG qu'il y avait des housses pour macbook faites avec des tapis roulants de sport réutilisé. Quelqu'un se rappel-t-il de la marque ? 

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

Au final , la housse d'apple est la meilleure : elle protège , elle fait office de support et elle est plutôt elégante pour 39 alors que toutes celles qui s'en approchent , sont soit plus chères , soit moins fonctionnelles .


----------



## S.Jobs (30 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Au final , la housse d'apple est la meilleure : elle protège , elle fait office de support et elle est plutôt elégante pour 39 alors que toutes celles qui s'en approchent , sont soit plus chères , soit moins fonctionnelles .



Mais introuvable:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

J'en ai trouvé une a l'apple store de montpellier , pas introuvable donc .


----------



## bricbroc (1 Juin 2010)

Si c'est fabriqué au fin fond de la chine par des gamins de 8 ans, fait leur laisser le temps d'arriver


----------



## pac1404 (1 Juin 2010)

Rom59 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Elle est magnifique celle-là muhyidin !
> 
> ...


 
Dans le style recyclage, Freitag en Suisse fait très fort, c'est peut-être eux...


----------



## Nicosun (1 Juin 2010)

Finalement j'ai pris celle d'Apple et je suis amplement satisfait, très légère, protège bien, 2 positions possibles. Bref


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (1 Juin 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> Finalement j'ai pris celle d'Apple et je suis amplement satisfait, très légère, protège bien, 2 positions possibles. Bref



Moi aussi j'ai opté pour la pochette Apple ceci dit j'ai eu du mal à insérer l'iPad la première fois... Faut que la pochette se fasse au début...


----------



## aleximac (2 Juin 2010)

Je viens de recevoir l'étui Macally. Pour le prix c'est une bonne alternative à celui d'Apple, surtout si on ne veux pas d'un étui noir triste (et il est dispo...).
Il faudra voir à l'usure, mais l'iPad est bien maintenu et la qualité de fabrication est correcte, loin derrieres des vaja et noreve, évidement, mais pas pour le même prix.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2010)

Un lien ? .


----------



## ederntal (2 Juin 2010)

Personnellement, j'ai pris celle d'Apple.
Elle est très pratique, fonctionnelle...

Mais je trouve qu'elle se sali très rapidement, et que c'est loin d'être la plus jolie...

Avec le recul, j'aurai pris celle-ci qui me semble magnique :

La DODOcase, au design imitant les célèbres carnet Moleskine
Elle est fabriquée à la main en californie, en partie avec du bambou !
http://www.dodocase.com/







Une review vidéo ici :love::love::love::love: :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ot_dABp9_1I&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ot_dABp9_1I&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## greensource (2 Juin 2010)

Pour ceux qui ont acheter la housse Noreve (juste la pochette en cuir) c'est quoi le système de fermeture? Juste un aimant ou bien il faut "clipper" pour fermer?


----------



## aleximac (2 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un lien ? .


Si c'est pour la housse MacAlly, elle est encore dispo chez MacWay.

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/15867/macally-bookstand-etui-de-protection-et-support-pour-ipad.html


----------



## S.Jobs (2 Juin 2010)

Est ce que l'applestore du louvre commercialise des films de protection d'écran pour l'Ipad?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2010)

Merci .
J'echange la housse macally contre mon ipad case si quelqu'un est interessé .


----------



## Pierre@ (5 Juin 2010)

Au sujet de Noreve: 



macaddicted a dit:


> ...c'est du vrai cuir façonné par les locaux qui payent ainsi leur droit de vivre au soleil du midi.... Achetez français !



C'est celui que j'ai choisi également et que je recommande. Mais les artisans qui le fabriquent vivent au soleil... des rizières!! Cet étui vient du Vietnam


----------



## legallou (5 Juin 2010)

Wowcase a sorti une amélioration de son modèle. Le nouveau modèle a une languette, comme sur le modèle Apple pour empêcher l'iPad de glisser, et de se décaler des encoches d'accès, et un élastique de fermeture. J'ai rajouté deux photos à ma description qui regroupe 16 modèles différents d'étui, tous avec photos.
PS : J'ai moi aussi commandé un modèle Noreve


----------



## Papapower (5 Juin 2010)

J'ai la wowcase ancien modèle, je confirme que c'est bien à l'utilisation, une bonne alternative à la housse Apple.

Le nouveau modèle semble être même un cran au dessus avec les petites améliorations.


----------



## matoumix (5 Juin 2010)

Pour ma part je suis all&#279; à l' Apple Store du Louvre où j'ai achet&#279; les yeux ferm&#279;s la housse  de marque Apple. Impossible sur le moment de la voir déballée avant de l'acheter, encore moins de l'essayer ... Du coup je l'ai achetée, ouvert le paquet et essayé sur place : essai non concluant car la housse a beau être très fine le mat&#279;riau me semble très sujet aux poussières et surtout le rabat permettant d'incliner l'ipad est peu fiable. Je me suis fait rembourser cette housse et pris à la place la housse Incase de type "book jacket" (http://www.goincase.com/products/detail/CL57512) qui est très pratique à utiliser en mode incliné (3 positions). Elle est un peu épaisse mis elle protège selon moi très bien et la fermeture se fait à l'aide d'une bande élastique large, le tout ressemblant à un livre très dicret. Compter 60  tout de même.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2010)

Salut !
J'ai acheté cette housse et elle est vraiment top : design sympa , matières aussi , et vraiment légère pour un prix modéré .

http://www.myincipio.com/product/IP...lt-Sleeve-Case-for-Apple-iPad---Charcoal.html

J'ai rendu la housse Apple car l'ipad prenait la pourrière et elle était trop moche et lourde avec .


----------



## corrs78 (6 Juin 2010)

moi j'hésite entre ces deux là :
http://www.switcheasy-europe.com/products/NUDE_iPad/NUDE_iPad.php#

http://www.marware.com/products/iPad/MicroShell-for-iPad

je vois pas trop de différences...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2010)

Visuellement , la switcheasy rend mieux .
Bon choix !
Tu as des produits équivalents chez incase ou incipio qui sont pas mal non plus .


----------



## corrs78 (6 Juin 2010)

finalement je vais peut être prendre la housse officielle histoire que l'ecran soit protégé.

quelqu'un soit si igraal fonctionne si on achète l'ipad à la Fnac ?

merci


----------



## samoussa (6 Juin 2010)

j' ai pris une be ez et pour le transport à proprement parler j' ai commandé ça


----------



## corrs78 (6 Juin 2010)

finalement je pense prendre une housse dans le style de la housse officielle ipad, existe t'il quelque chose de mieux ?

ce que je reproche à l'officielle c'est son battant qui n'est pas fixé par un aimant ou un élastique et aussi le fait de ne pas pouvoir retirer la betre de la housse facilement histoire de l'alléger lorsque l'on est dans son lit par exemple.


----------



## Bond@007 (7 Juin 2010)

Je suis très satisfait de la housse "made in Apple" mais il est vrai que je lui trouve 3 défauts :
- Elle capte la poussière et traces diverses
- Manque de stabilité en position cadre photo
- Extraction difficile ...

Pour le reste, elle est excellente, il faudrait juste un autre matériau et amélioration de la stabilité en mode verticale.


----------



## paranoid2013 (7 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un a t il essayé les protections NOREVE ? (Tradition et Tradition B) ?


----------



## EX2945 (7 Juin 2010)

En conclusion, ceux qui ont la housse d'apple, vous êtes content où vous conseilleriez d'entre prendre une autre genre Macally ?


----------



## ederntal (7 Juin 2010)

EX2945 a dit:


> En conclusion, ceux qui ont la housse d'apple, vous êtes content où vous conseilleriez d'entre prendre une autre genre Macally ?



Elle est pratique, protège efficace l'iPad, mais elle se salie rapidement !
De plus, son aspect "souple" ne me plaît moins que d'autres plus rigide, mais c'est une question de gout !

Je ne vais pas pour autant en changer tout de suite, mais je sens que je vais craquer pour une du style "DodoCase" quand celle-ci sera abîmée (ou quand j'aurai un peu de sous à mettre là-dedans)


----------



## EX2945 (7 Juin 2010)

Et en terme de volume, elle est pas trop épaisse ?


----------



## Bond@007 (7 Juin 2010)

Non, elle n'épaissit pas l'iPad et lui "colle" même carrément à la peau 

Ce serait à refaire, je la reprendrai sans hésiter ... reste à voir ce que la concurrence nous sortira à l'avenir mais pour l'instant, je ne vois aucuns modèles regroupant les qualités de la housse Apple et palliant à ses quelques rares défauts 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h46 ----------




ederntal a dit:


> Personnellement, j'ai pris celle d'Apple.
> Elle est très pratique, fonctionnelle...
> 
> Mais je trouve qu'elle se sali très rapidement, et que c'est loin d'être la plus jolie...
> ...


 
Boh, franchement sans plus, ce n'est pas encore celle-là qui me fera changer de housse. L'inclinaison pour taper du texte sur le clavier virtuel n'est pas assez prononcée, pas de position cadre photo ou support de visionnage vidéo et surtout cette élastique de fermeture ... berk.

Tout les goûts sont dans la nature


----------



## ederntal (7 Juin 2010)

Bond@007 a dit:


> Boh, franchement sans plus, ce n'est pas encore celle-là qui me fera changer de housse. L'inclinaison pour taper du texte sur le clavier virtuel n'est pas assez prononcée, pas de position cadre photo ou support de visionnage vidéo et surtout cette élastique de fermeture ... berk.
> 
> Tout les goûts sont dans la nature



Oui, c'est vrai que la housse Apple est très pratique et fonctionnelle !
L'inclinaison pour la frappe est idéale !

Mais, avec le recul, je préfère le look des housse "rigide" et où l'iPad est facile à enlever !


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Juin 2010)

ederntal a dit:


> Mais, avec le recul, je préfère le look des housse "rigide" et où l'iPad est facile à enlever !




C'est à dire lesquelles ?


----------



## EX2945 (7 Juin 2010)

Style Macally ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2010)

je prendrais la macally car celle d'apple se salit vite , elle est lourde et c'est vraiment genant je trouve


----------



## Nicofieu (10 Juin 2010)

Des case, des case et encore des case...

Bon moi j'ai pris la leather sleeve case de Belkin, j'en suis très content !

Par contre, ce que je trouve dingue c'est que pratiquement personne ne propose de support mural pour l'iPad !

Pour moi c'est clair, cet appareil a clairement sa place au mur comme un tableau à hauteur d'yeux. Bien sur, son usage principal serait en transport ou dans le canapé ou aux toilettes  mais personnellement j'ai envie de le mettre au mur dans ma cuisine et consulter en vitesse mes mails comme ca ou lancer ma musique à distance ou encore laisser tourner mes photos en mode cadre photo

Je n'ai trouvé que 2-3 trucs, c'est vraiment pauvre...


----------



## WinMac (11 Juin 2010)

Nicofieu a dit:


> personnellement j'ai envie de le mettre au mur dans ma cuisine


Pour la liste des courses et gérer le réfrigérateur c'est pratique.... :love:


----------



## davegahan06 (11 Juin 2010)

Rien d'autre comme housse qui se rapproche du style de l'étui Apple ?

Car elle est hélas introuvable cette housse Apple... Et visiblement imparfaite...

J'ai trouvé ça (mais en rupture aussi...) : http://www.w3shstore.com/etui-cuir-wowcase-bookstand-pour-apple-ipad-noire.html

Bref, je ne trouve rien... Que me conseillez-vous avec un budget autour de 40 euros ?

Merci


----------



## Nicofieu (11 Juin 2010)

davegahan06 a dit:


> Rien d'autre comme housse qui se rapproche du style de l'étui Apple ?
> 
> Car elle est hélas introuvable cette housse Apple... Et visiblement imparfaite...
> 
> ...




moi j'ai celle là et j'en suis très content !

http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=510088


----------



## jahrom (11 Juin 2010)

J'ai pris celle ci en gris, et c'est de la bonne came 

https://www.chinini.fr/univers-ipadphotos/bussiness


----------



## davegahan06 (11 Juin 2010)

Je cherche plus un étui qui ait les mêmes fonctionnalités que l'étui officiel Apple : avec un protège écran et un rabat pour que l'iPad puisse être par exemple en fonction "télé"...

Or, je ne trouve rien de comparable qui soit actuellement disponible...


----------



## samoussa (11 Juin 2010)

J' ai reçu mon sac Akibag chokoreeto et ç'est vraiment parfait pour le transport du papad et des accessoires


----------



## corrs78 (12 Juin 2010)

je devrais recevoir l'etui noreve "type apple". je vous tient au courant.


----------



## davegahan06 (12 Juin 2010)

corrs78 a dit:


> je devrais recevoir l'etui noreve "type apple". je vous tient au courant.



Avec plaisir, ca m'intéresse car je pensais la commander en début de semaine prochaine.

Peux-tu me tenir informé ?

Merci !


----------



## davegahan06 (14 Juin 2010)

davegahan06 a dit:


> Avec plaisir, ca m'intéresse car je pensais la commander en début de semaine prochaine.
> 
> Peux-tu me tenir informé ?
> 
> Merci !



Commandé hier soir cet étui Noreve : 
*Housse cuir Apple iPad Tradition*

En espérant que cette housse sera à la fois légère, résistante et "slim".

De toute façon, aucun stock avant mercredi donc... Si quelqu'un l'a déjà, j'aimerais avoir son ressenti.

Merci


----------



## davegahan06 (14 Juin 2010)

davegahan06 a dit:


> Commandé hier soir cet étui Noreve :
> *Housse cuir Apple iPad Tradition*
> 
> En espérant que cette housse sera à la fois légère, résistante et "slim".
> ...



Pour cette housse Noreve quelques infos (et photos) ici >> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=919117&page=6


----------



## aleximac (14 Juin 2010)

Après plus d'une semaine avec l'étui Macally, j'en suis encore satisfait.
Visiblement l'énorme avantage avec l'étui Apple est qu'il ne prend pas la poussière.
Autre avantage (?) il n'est pas trop flatteur, ce qui permet de se promener avec sans ostentation.
Je suis plus réservé sur la tenu à long terme, même si pour le moment je n'ai aucun soucis, j'ai quand même l'impression que la matière est sensible à l'usure.


----------



## desertea (15 Juin 2010)

Comme je ne trouvais pas l'étui Apple, je me suis rabattu, pour dépanner, sur un produit pas cher.

J'ai pris un étui bidon à même pas 10 euros (frais de port compris !! car gratis !!) sur Dealextreme.
Imitation cuir, elle pue un peu (même beaucoup, les premiers jours)!! certe, mais elle est pile poil à la taille. Offre une position légèrement inclinée pour tapoter et une autre en cadre photo.

Bonne protection générale, ajustée nickel, l'accès aux boutons est sans souci, les HP sont dégagés !! 

Je ne regrette pas mon achat !! 

Du coup, je ne crois pas acheter le modèle Apple !!

lien


----------



## mashgau (16 Juin 2010)

Très bonne info, sympa de partager ce lien 

Je vais surement me tourner vers un produit "low cost" de ce type en attendant, à moins que je ne trouve un autre étui de bonne qualité (je dois encore faire mes devoirs de recherche du St Graal des étuis ^^).

La position écriture est-elle confortable ou juste pour dépanner ? (inclinaison correcte; ça ne glisse pas etc.)


----------



## leowild1986 (16 Juin 2010)

Perso, j'ai choisi de commander la Eco-Vue for iPad de Marware en pack avec 2 films de protection pour l'écran. 

http://www.marware.com/products/iPad_Bundles/Eco-Vue

Le prix du pack est très intéressant, même si les frais de ports sont assez chers.... En tout, j'en ai eu pour 91$ en livraison express (pour la Suisse), ce qui reste tout de même intéressant qu'un équipement standard.


----------



## Alak (16 Juin 2010)

leowild1986, pourras tu nous dire ce que vaut le film de protection de ton pack une fois que tu l'aura testé, stp ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## leowild1986 (16 Juin 2010)

Avec plaisir 

Je devrais recevoir mon iPad le 28 juin selon Apple et le pack est livrable de suite, donc fin de semaine prochaine au plus tard... Je te dirai quand je l'aurai testé sans film puis avec film!


----------



## EX2945 (16 Juin 2010)

Un petit mot sur la macally : effectivement par rapport à celle d'Apple elle ne prend pas la poussière, possède une languette pour se fermer, est très légère et l'ipad se clipe et se retire très facilement.

Tout comme la housse d'Apple elle colle parfaitement à l'ipad et l'inclinaison en mode clavier est selon moi bien adaptée (même si je ne possède pas moi même la housse d'Apple pour comparer en vis à vis).

Cependant, elle est 10&#8364; plus chère que celle d'Apple et tout comme aleximac je ne sais pas comment vieillira la matière de l'étui.

En espérant que cela aidera les indécis.


----------



## mashgau (17 Juin 2010)

Bon, finalement, j'ai commandé l'étui Apple. Mais vu les délais (fin juillet en prévision), et comme j'espère quand même avoir l'Ipad avant rolleyes, j'ai aussi commandé le petit étui à 12$ et quelques qui fera l'affaire en attendant (et que je n'aurais pas peur de mettre à mal à l'occasion).


----------



## davegahan06 (17 Juin 2010)

corrs78 a dit:


> je devrais recevoir l'etui noreve "type apple". je vous tient au courant.




As-tu enfin reçu ton étui Noreve ? Quel est ton ressenti ?

Moi livraison prévue "dans le courant de la semaine prochaine..."


----------



## legallou (18 Juin 2010)

De mon côté, j'attends toujours mon Noreve commandé le 30 mai. 

PS : Si cela peut dépanner quelqu'un, ayant eu mon iPad le 30 avril sans étui Apple, mais avec un de dépannage. J'ai acheté des étuis au fur et à mesure des disponibilités. J'en ai trois, dont un Wowcase. Si cela peu dépanner quelqu'un, je peux le vendre d'occasion, passer en privé. Voir mon site pour Email et photo de l'étui en section iPad.


----------



## desertea (19 Juin 2010)

mashgau a dit:


> Très bonne info, sympa de partager ce lien
> 
> Je vais surement me tourner vers un produit "low cost" de ce type en attendant, à moins que je ne trouve un autre étui de bonne qualité (je dois encore faire mes devoirs de recherche du St Graal des étuis ^^).
> 
> La position écriture est-elle confortable ou juste pour dépanner ? (inclinaison correcte; ça ne glisse pas etc.)


 
Nickel !!


----------



## momo-fr (20 Juin 2010)

Je viens de commander celui qui "pue" comme *Desertea*, en attendant de voir autre chose de mieux, le Macally étant introuvable ni dispo c'est le grand désert dans les boutiques (Surcourf, IC, Fnac,).


----------



## arbaot (20 Juin 2010)

pour les amateur de cuir 

http://www.yoobao.com/list.asp?id=969







sur la baie

des com. sur ce blog


aller pour finir un comparatif en video (VO) avec celui d'Apple


----------



## boodou (20 Juin 2010)

La fabrication semble correcte.
Par contre tous les étuis qui ont un gros bord tout autour de l'écran ça fait moche, et le doigt doit buter dessus dans certains cas ...
La housse Apple a fait un choix discutable en terme de texture et de sensibilité à la saleté, mais au moins le tour d'écran est très fin et elle grossit peu l'iPad. Il faudrait une housse ultra fine, solide et légère dans la gamme ''pupitre'' car il y a un vrai confort d'utilisation avec cette position.
Le business des accessoires, et notamment des étuis/housses, donne tout de même le tournis ! Mais bon, il en faut pour tous le goûts, tous les budgets, et puis cela crée de l'activité je suppose.


----------



## macaddicted (21 Juin 2010)

legallou a dit:


> De mon côté, j'attends toujours mon Noreve commandé le 30 mai.
> 
> PS : Si cela peut dépanner quelqu'un, ayant eu mon iPad le 30 avril sans étui Apple, mais avec un de dépannage. J'ai acheté des étuis au fur et à mesure des disponibilités. J'en ai trois, dont un Wowcase. Si cela peu dépanner quelqu'un, je peux le vendre d'occasion, passer en privé. Voir mon site pour Email et photo de l'étui en section iPad.


Reçu ?

J'ai reçu mon mien  3 jours après commande. Il est superbe :love:

Par contre je désespère pour la reception de mon ipad qui doit aller dedans


----------



## davegahan06 (21 Juin 2010)

macaddicted a dit:


> Reçu ?
> 
> J'ai reçu mon mien  3 jours après commande. Il est superbe :love:
> 
> Par contre je désespère pour la reception de mon ipad qui doit aller dedans




...Ben non.... Toujours aucune trace de l'étui Noreve.

En même temps, Noreve est dans le Var, donc ils ont souffert des inondations.

Ceci expliquant cela.


----------



## desertea (21 Juin 2010)

davegahan06 a dit:


> ...Ben non.... Toujours aucune trace de l'étui Noreve.
> 
> En même temps, Noreve est dans le Var, donc ils ont souffert des inondations.
> 
> Ceci expliquant cela.



Rien de catastrophique à St trop ces derniers temps !!


----------



## mashgau (21 Juin 2010)

Et puis je doute que tout leur stock soit dans le Var ... ^^


----------



## davegahan06 (21 Juin 2010)

mashgau a dit:


> Et puis je doute que tout leur stock soit dans le Var ... ^^




..... et pourtant toujours rien reçu.....


----------



## mashgau (21 Juin 2010)

Contactes les afin d'avoir des infos sur ta commande, il y a peut-être eu un soucis de leur coté lors de la prise de commande ?


----------



## davegahan06 (21 Juin 2010)

mashgau a dit:


> Contactes les afin d'avoir des infos sur ta commande, il y a peut-être eu un soucis de leur coté lors de la prise de commande ?



C'est fait.

Commande passée le 13/06.

Leur réponse : "_Votre commande partira en fin de semaine. Nous avons de nombreux soucis avec les précipitations de la semaine dernière dans le Var. 4 jours sans électricité, ni Internet, etc.  Ceci a été catastrophique. Nous sommes néanmoins désolé pour tous ces soucis_."

Mais pas de proposition de remise


----------



## Thr_ju (22 Juin 2010)

Salut a tous!

Bon j'ai enfin réussi a trouver une housse pour mon papad... Après pas mal d'hésitation mon choix s'est porté sur la housse Apple. J'en suis très content pour l'instant.

Je post ce message en position inclinée "écriture" et c'est vraiment pratique. Je trouve également qu'elle a de la gueule cette housse!

Par contre il est vrai que la position cadre photo est un peu moins stable mais néanmoins utilisable. La matière quand a elle est agréable mais la critique recurrente ne m'étonne pas. Elle a l'air assez salissante. A voir avec le temps.

En tous cas, l'Apple Store du Louvre avait un bon stock hier pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore réussi a le trouver.

Voilou!


----------



## kisco (26 Juin 2010)

Thr_ju a dit:


> En tous cas, l'Apple Store du Louvre avait un bon stock hier pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore réussi a le trouver.



Ah, merci je vais peut-être en profiter un de ces jours, car sur l'Apple store online suisse ils indiquent 3-4 semaines d'attente pour cet étui Apple.


----------



## kisco (29 Juin 2010)

kisco a dit:


> Ah, merci je vais peut-être en profiter un de ces jours, car sur l'Apple store online suisse ils indiquent 3-4 semaines d'attente pour cet étui Apple.


C'est vérifié, ils ont toujours un bon stock à l'apple store du Louvre!


----------



## momo-fr (29 Juin 2010)

Dans les 2 Fnac de Bordeaux elle est toujours introuvable, Surcouf l'attend pour la fin du mois de juillet


----------



## davegahan06 (29 Juin 2010)

davegahan06 a dit:


> C'est fait.
> 
> Commande passée le 13/06.
> 
> ...



Du nouveau chez Noreve...
Apparemment, les livraisons reprennent. Mon colis part via UPS aujourd'hui.
Vous tiens informé de la qualité du produit reçu...


----------



## leonzeur (29 Juin 2010)

J'ai reçu l'iPad Case d'Apple hier.
Premier constat : c'est un bel objet bien fini et très ingénieux pour les orientations de l'engin.
En position peu inclinée ( repose sur le grand coté de l'étui ) il est très stable et idéal pour taper du texte.
En position debout ( repose sur la petite partie pliée du rabat ) il est moins stable mais se prête très bien à la vidéo, l'angle est parfait.

Par contre pour moi:
- il se salit très vite !! Le petit chiffon noir fourni avec les mac est super pratique pour le nettoyer tout comme l'écran de l'iPad..Apple est mesquin sur ce coup là encore..ils auraient pu le fournir avec..
- j'ai un peu peur qu'à la longue la languette qui sert à bloquer le rabat ne se détente et ne tienne plus 
- une solution pour le faire tenir en position verticale aurait été sympa aussi ..


----------



## legallou (30 Juin 2010)

J'ai reçu mon étui Norêve. Je lui trouve un défaut d'inclinaison. Voir tous les détails avec photos ici :
http://www.legallou.com/Mac/iPad/Etui/Noreve/SableVintage.php

PS : J'ai donc un étui Apple à vendre


----------



## davegahan06 (1 Juillet 2010)

legallou a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon étui Norêve. Je lui trouve un défaut d'inclinaison. Voir tous les détails avec photos ici :
> http://www.legallou.com/Mac/iPad/Etui/Noreve/SableVintage.php
> 
> PS : J'ai donc un étui Apple à vendre



J'ai aussi acheté cet étui Noreve, reçu hier.

Superbe finition, cuir de qualité. L'iPad est bien protégé, parfaitement calé.

Seul regret : impossible de mettre l'iPad en position "debout". Car je n'ai pas trouvé la anguette support montrée sur la photo du produit sur le site de Noreve. Elle n'existe  pas.


----------



## davegahan06 (1 Juillet 2010)

davegahan06 a dit:


> J'ai aussi acheté cet étui Noreve, reçu hier.
> 
> Superbe finition, cuir de qualité. L'iPad est bien protégé, parfaitement calé.
> 
> Seul regret : impossible de mettre l'iPad en position "debout". Car je n'ai pas trouvé la anguette support montrée sur la photo du produit sur le site de Noreve. Elle n'existe  pas.



Le mystère est élucidé.

Voici la réponse du service client de Noreve : 

_Bonjour  Monsieur,_​ ​ _La  languette est une nouvelle option depuis le 16  juin._​ ​ _Votre  commande date du 06 juin._​ ​ _Vous  pouvez néanmoins la mettre verticalement en regardant la photo  ci-jointe._​ ​ _Très bonne  journée

_​


----------



## leowild1986 (8 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai enfin reçu mon étui Eco-Vue commandé sur le site de Marware et je l'utilise depuis quelques jours. Je n'ai absolument reien à redire! Elle est bien rigide, et du coup je peux mettre mon iPad sans crainte dans mon sac. Aussi, l'élastique qui le maintient fermé est très solide. En position d'écriture, l'inclinaison n'a rien à envier, à ce que j'ai pu voir, à celle d'Apple. Le rabat est aimanté et tient très bien (aussi très rigide). Une autre option, celle de "l'élastique à main" peut ma foi s'avérer très utile!

Je conseille vraiment cet étui, en plus il est superbe en cuir!

Par contre, ne vous laissez surtout pas tenter par le duo-pack étui + protection pour écran! Je les ai reçues et elles sont extrêmement électrostatique... Du coup, une quantité folle de poussières viennent s'y coller juste avant de le coller et les bulles d'air sont inévitables...


----------



## jerrygoler (9 Juillet 2010)

Je viens pour ma part de commandé un étui SGP Argos noir pour mon ipad, je l'attends avec impatience.

http://www.sgpstore.com/product_info.php/cPath/23_36/products_id/1455


Si celui ci me convient il y aura bientôt un étui Macally Bookstand noir à vendre 


Jérémie


----------



## jo2s (9 Juillet 2010)

Salut à tous,

 juste pour info j'ai commandé le modèle incase sur l'Apple store en ligne le 5 juillet. Le délai indiqué était de 2 à 3 semaines, mais je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui, donc 4 jours après.

  Tres bonne surprise pour une fois au niveau des temps de livraison...


----------



## momo-fr (13 Juillet 2010)

Reçu ce midi l'étui de DealExtreme, pour environ 13$ port compris c'est une très bonne affaire, finition correcte (mais sans plus), cet étui "pue" assez fort à l'ouverture du paquet...

En tout cas l'iPad est bien protégé et l'inclinaison suffisante pour de la saisie sur un bureau ou une table, le mode vertical est moyennement stable mais utilisable.

En attendant mieux et disponible sur Bordeaux d'ici la fin de mois.


----------



## momo-fr (14 Juillet 2010)

L'étui Apple est enfin disponible à la Fnac de Bordeaux, j'en ai acheté un, comparé au précédent il est bien plus léger et fin, un vrai gant autour de l'iPad.
Il lui manque juste une fermeture magnétique et ce serait parfait.


----------



## Gwen (18 Juillet 2010)

Moi, j'ai reçu ma protection du même endroit hier et franchement elle est nickel. Blanche, ne pue pas et parfaitement adapté à l'iPad. Je la recommande.

Par contre, ça  a mis du temps pour arriver, presque un mois.


----------



## desertea (18 Juillet 2010)

Après quelques semaines d'attente j'ai enfin reçu mon support iPad.
Et je dois dire que je n'ai pas attendu pour rien !!! 

http://www.jadu-industries.com/iPad-Accessories/iPad-Stand.html


----------



## momo-fr (20 Juillet 2010)

Il est aussi pratique que beau ?

J'avoue qu'il m'intéresse ce support, amateur de bel objet et de CNC dans tous les domaines il me fait de l'&#339;il depuis que je l'ai vu sur le web, un essai grandeur nature devrait suffire à me convaincre (j'espère qu'il sera dispo dans les Apple store bientôt)...


----------



## ederntal (20 Juillet 2010)

desertea a dit:


> Après quelques semaines d'attente j'ai enfin reçu mon support iPad.
> Et je dois dire que je n'ai pas attendu pour rien !!!
> 
> http://www.jadu-industries.com/iPad-Accessories/iPad-Stand.html



Wahoo.
Il a vraiment l'air pratique, dommage qu'il coûte si cher !


----------



## Yannick (31) (23 Juillet 2010)

J'ai également reçu mon étui Norêve, et je pense quils nous ont pris pour des jambons sur la présentation de celui-ci sur leur site. Il est impossible de le tenir incliné.
Yannick


----------



## WinMac (8 Août 2010)

jerrygoler a dit:


> Je viens pour ma part de commandé un étui SGP Argos noir pour mon ipad, je l'attends avec impatience.
> 
> http://www.sgpstore.com/product_info.php/cPath/23_36/products_id/1455


 la classe celui-ci :love:
et puis son système de fermeture 
Thank


----------



## keyro86 (10 Août 2010)

Tout simple, beau, original, solide et unique (et cher!)

http://www.freitag.ch/shop/FREITAG/models/F23/detail.jsf

Malgré le prix, j'aime beaucoup ma housse


----------



## Skillz (11 Août 2010)

Quand j'ai acheter le mien il ne rester qu'une belkin et j'en suis très content pour le promener.


Petit link:

http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=516340


----------



## roipad (20 Août 2010)

J'ai bien aimé les étuis Jarteez :
www.jarteez.com/etuis-ipad/jarteez-sunshine

Je ne connais pas cette marque, mais ça a l'air très original :


----------

